
Startup Vlogging - we're vloggin our iOS beta launch w new content on fridays - brianjmccarthy
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAgQoZwN2_9BEXdt7Sdmzgg
======
brianjmccarthy
Hi I'm Brian, the founder of SmashHound. We've started vlogging our progress
as we launch our iOS app into private beta. Check it out if you're interested
in starting a startup! We'd love feedback too! If there's a specific aspect we
don't cover in our vlogs, that may interest you, hit me up!!

